# Paint temps??



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK, well back to the shed....[you guys getting sick of this yet?? ] I have a lot of painting to do on this shed, and realy want to get alot of the shed work done before lawn/garden weather comes. What kind of temps do I need to do paintine outside? Are 50's to cold? Seems like in a week or so I can pull out a 50's weekend, with no rain/snow, and would be REAL cool if I could get some painting done. Is that to cold? I could wait, but I also want to get it done before the bees come out. If it is to cold, what do I need? Realy got the ich to get this project done, and would hate to get stalled another year.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I would think that 50 is borderline. I would wait until it is closer to 60 before doing it. No data to back it up, but opinion.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I would think temps in the 50's should be all right. I would be more concerned with humidity and rains. Don't think it would be much of an issue if you used oilbased and temps dropped and the paint was on the shed for a few hours prior. Don't think latex would be a problem either as long as it was on for some time befroe a cold spell.

I worked for a old guy one time who wanted his house painted. We used latex paint, and one day it was a heavy mist outside, so we did not start to paint his house. He came on the jobsite and raised hell because we did not start to paint yet. We informed him it was misting out pretty bad, and his reply was, its latex paint, not oil based paint, and its made to paint in the wet weather, so get started. So we did.........what a mess!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, had a weekend in the 50's and got out to do a little painting. Some of the trim that is on I put the first color coat on, and the gable parts ot the shething had never been painted, an I got a coat of primer on them. Looks nice. Granted it has taken me two years to get back to work on it, but you all know how life goes. 

Made come changes to how the trim will be done. Some of it, I did wrong, and I will be fixing it right now. 

Also now that the house is done, the shed will be repainted. Had painted it a gray/tan color, with green trim, but will change it to a pale yellow, with green trim to match the house. 

It was REAL nice to spend a day outside getting stuff done.  It was a LONG winter.


----------

